# brauche dringend hilfe



## swipe (7. April 2008)

Hi all,

habe in InDesign CS3 einen Text in Schwaz verfasst und ausgedruckt mit einem Laserdrucker mit 1200dpi. Die Druckqualität war gestochenscharf.
Als ich ein paar tage später die Abgespeicherte Datei und wieder ausdrucken wollte, war die schrift völlig verpixelt.
Ich habe keine Einstellungen geändert und wie gesagt der Ausdruck ist nicht so wie vorher.
Hat einer eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG


----------

